# animals and creation



## cupotea (Aug 10, 2004)

My daughter told me that a long time ago(posibly in the 1800's) that scientists observed birds(swallows I think) were moved from their environment and put in another environment and they adapted and changed somewhat physicly over several generations . She said that Darwin saw the results or something and came up with evolution and just taking off from their. She learmed this in school in Christian testbooks. I had been wondering why God made buzzards and beetals and porcupines. Were they changed after the Fall?[


----------



## Authorised (Aug 10, 2004)

Darwin observed different finches while in the Galopagos islands. The term "microevolution" refers to variations within species, such as dogs and wolves having a common ancestor. However, no new genetic material is ever produced. No problem there. But to say that all life on earth had its origins with an organic soup that somehow produced bacteria, of which we are descendants, is purely fiction. This is "macroevolution."


----------

